# Second Duck In A Row



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

For my first duck experience with a slingshot (which happened just this morning), see here.

I decided to go back out to the brook since there was so many ducks there this morning... Another female mallard... do these guys like me or something??? lol Well, as I approached the bank she seemed more cautious and kept about 30ft away from me. When she paused I had the opportunity I needed and took it. I hit her in the kill zone of her head. I typically try and hit the just behind / above the eyes instead of aiming for the head as a whole.

Slingshot: Hathcock Target Sniper

Ammo: 10mm Lead

Bands: 25mm to 20mm cut @ 9''

Distance: 30ft (approx.)

View attachment 41650


You can see in this pic, the 10mm ammo almost took her head off.

View attachment 41651


Just some of my experiences,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another good shot! Looks like you are in for some duck dinners ....

How are you retrieving them?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Charles said:


> Another good shot! Looks like you are in for some duck dinners ....
> 
> How are you retrieving them?
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Walking my fully clothed ass into the brook... The first one I biked home soaked up to my waist! With the second duck, when she passed, her nerves actually caused her to kick her feet and she ended up closer to me... I didn't have to wade into the brook as far.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

You might want to make a duck trihook out of a coat hanger and some paracord. Just an idea but it will keep you dry. Nice shooting btw.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Where I lived in Alberta, there were a lot of sloughs ... basically just shallow ponds on the prairies. Ducks loved these spots and would often nest there. In the fall, the sloughs were a major attraction for migrating water fowl, because there were freshly harvested grain fields surrounding them, and hence there was always a lot of feed. Consequently I used to hunt the sloughs in the fall. But in Alberta, we could get some brutally cold weather in the fall, and all the sloughs would freeze over. One early morning I was hunting some ducks along the edge of a slough, and I shot two that landed right in the middle of the slough. Trouble was, it was about-20 and the slough was frozen. I decided to just head out and fetch my two ducks. But the ice was new and not thick enough to bear my weight. So here I am, floundering around up to my waist in ice and water and mud at -20, but I got the ducks. By the time I got back to my truck, my jeans were like armor plate and I was shivering badly. I could not get my hands to work ... could not get my keys out of my frozen jeans pocket. Luckily I was with a local fellow who reached into my pocket, extracted the keys, and drove me home so I could thaw out!!! Those ducks tasted especially good after all that.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Charles said:


> Where I lived in Alberta, there were a lot of sloughs ... basically just shallow ponds on the prairies. Ducks loved these spots and would often nest there. In the fall, the sloughs were a major attraction for migrating water fowl, because there were freshly harvested grain fields surrounding them, and hence there was always a lot of feed. Consequently I used to hunt the sloughs in the fall. But in Alberta, we could get some brutally cold weather in the fall, and all the sloughs would freeze over. One early morning I was hunting some ducks along the edge of a slough, and I shot two that landed right in the middle of the slough. Trouble was, it was about-20 and the slough was frozen. I decided to just head out and fetch my two ducks. But the ice was new and not thick enough to bear my weight. So here I am, floundering around up to my waist in ice and water and mud at -20, but I got the ducks. By the time I got back to my truck, my jeans were like armor plate and I was shivering badly. I could not get my hands to work ... could not get my keys out of my frozen jeans pocket. Luckily I was with a local fellow who reached into my pocket, extracted the keys, and drove me home so I could thaw out!!! Those ducks tasted especially good after all that.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Crazy story Charles!!  It's one of those things where you are looking at what you just killed, and KNOWING you have to retrieve them. Well, at least the water wasn't cold for me!

Wife took a pic of me with the second one duck. 

View attachment 41659


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

Charles said:


> Where I lived in Alberta, there were a lot of sloughs ... basically just shallow ponds on the prairies. Ducks loved these spots and would often nest there. In the fall, the sloughs were a major attraction for migrating water fowl, because there were freshly harvested grain fields surrounding them, and hence there was always a lot of feed. Consequently I used to hunt the sloughs in the fall. But in Alberta, we could get some brutally cold weather in the fall, and all the sloughs would freeze over. One early morning I was hunting some ducks along the edge of a slough, and I shot two that landed right in the middle of the slough. Trouble was, it was about-20 and the slough was frozen. I decided to just head out and fetch my two ducks. But the ice was new and not thick enough to bear my weight. So here I am, floundering around up to my waist in ice and water and mud at -20, but I got the ducks. By the time I got back to my truck, my jeans were like armor plate and I was shivering badly. I could not get my hands to work ... could not get my keys out of my frozen jeans pocket. Luckily I was with a local fellow who reached into my pocket, extracted the keys, and drove me home so I could thaw out!!! Those ducks tasted especially good after all that.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Wow, that was a close call, Charles. Good to have a friend handy when you need one. =)


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Well done again, getting dang duck hunger at 5.30 am here.

Gotta go back to bed, and stop my forum frenzy, so dang early every morning.

Cheers Allan


----------



## EchoDelta (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice shooting! That one is a hen mallard and the one you posted about earlier is a drake (male) mallard. He is either a juvenile or hasn't gotten his full fall colors yet. Duck hunting is an extreme passion of mine. Never done it with a slingshot though. Not even sure its legal here. But keep up the good shooting. If it were me, I know where I would be spending alot of time. Lol. Just don't over hunt that spot. You could push the ducks out of there. Best of luck to you.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Once again good shooting buddy!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Very good shooting!

When i saw the title, "Second Duck In A Row" I said to myself, Thats just crazy how good of a slingshot hunter Clever Moniker is.

SMS


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

EchoDelta said:


> Nice shooting! That one is a hen mallard and the one you posted about earlier is a drake (male) mallard. He is either a juvenile or hasn't gotten his full fall colors yet. Duck hunting is an extreme passion of mine. Never done it with a slingshot though. Not even sure its legal here. But keep up the good shooting. If it were me, I know where I would be spending alot of time. Lol. Just don't over hunt that spot. You could push the ducks out of there. Best of luck to you.


Very much appreciate the clarification on the types of mallards. I have a hard time telling the difference when the colors are close to one another. Define over hunt? lol I may just eat everyone of those ducks that are there. I noticed too that because it's a slingshot, and therefore quiet, the other ducks don't even fly off!

Where I live, a conservation officer confirmed that using a slingshot would be the equivalent of using a bow, and shooting waterfowl with a bow is legal where I live.


----------



## EchoDelta (Sep 12, 2013)

Well I guess, now that I think about it, you probably won't have a problem over hunting it. With the slingshot being quiet, and it doesn't really spook the ducks. I am just accustomed to gun hunting. If I find a spot with a bunch of ducks and have a good hunt, I won't hunt it again for a week or so.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Very good shooting!
> 
> When i saw the title, "Second Duck In A Row" I said to myself, Thats just crazy how good of a slingshot hunter Clever Moniker is.
> 
> SMS


Thanks man, that means a lot! Hopefully I can get even better and take even more challenging game with time.


----------



## EchoDelta (Sep 12, 2013)

And by the way, duck breasts stuffed with cheese, wrapped in bacon, and cooked on the grill are amazing. Lol. Even better if you put a slice of jalapeno in them if you like a little spice.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Very good shooting!
> 
> When i saw the title, "Second Duck In A Row" I said to myself, Thats just crazy how good of a slingshot hunter Clever Moniker is.
> 
> SMS


Hey SMS,

Just love your humility, and modesty; given it Sunday here.

If you are Christian maybe a bit of time in the confessional may be in order; if Buddhist maybe time with Monk, learning the paths to enlightenment.

Myself being totally atheist; as long as Old Frankie sings "I Did it My Way" after Volley's, at my Military Funeral, and my Ashes tipped into River Kwaii; I will get the last laugh anyhow.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry, I screwed that up totally my appologies SMS.

Do not know where my heads is at, and it only 6.50 am.

Cheers Allan


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

fantastic shooting mr moniker i would love to remove those breasts grill them medium with a bacon wrap boil down the rest of the ducks bones and all when done de=bone it cook rice in the stock man that would be good,add a side or 2 of fresh veggies that would be dinner worth waiting for,ATB to you and mrs.moniker


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Sorry, I screwed that up totally my appologies SMS.
> 
> Do not know where my heads is at, and it only 6.50 am.
> 
> Cheers Allan


6:50am is early! lol As a side note, I am a Christian. 



bigron said:


> fantastic shooting mr moniker i would love to remove those breasts grill them medium with a bacon wrap boil down the rest of the ducks bones and all when done de=bone it cook rice in the stock man that would be good,add a side or 2 of fresh veggies that would be dinner worth waiting for,ATB to you and mrs.moniker


Thanks bigron, those are awesome ideas! Hmmm, for now they will stay in the freezer till the time is right. My possession limit is crazy high so I have tons of time to collect these bad boys.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks my friend, That means a lot. Lol, I would not even be able to type that early!

SMS


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Thanks my friend, That means a lot. Lol, I would not even be able to type that early!
> 
> SMS


Type no, hunting?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks my friend, That means a lot. Lol, I would not even be able to type that early!
> ...


 Yep!!!! I may hunt in the morning actually..

SMS


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

A small casting or spin cast rod and reel makes for easy retrieval of close range waterfowl.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sir, I have to tell you that I am very proud to be in a forum where such a conscientious person is a member. Going out in the water to retrieve the kill that you made with a slinger is more admirable than the guy in the duck skinning video that did not pursue the wounded ducks that he mentioned. You are presenting a fine example of how the process is done. Thank You.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

flipgun said:


> Sir, I have to tell you that I am very proud to be in a forum where such a conscientious person is a member. Going out in the water to retrieve the kill that you made with a slinger is more admirable than the guy in the duck skinning video that did not pursue the wounded ducks that he mentioned. You are presenting a fine example of how the process is done. Thank You.


Thanks flipgun!!  That means a lot.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I would just like to point out that both US and Canada Federal law prohibits the use or possession of lead shot while taking migratory waterfowl. I suggest a switch to 1/2 inch steel.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> I would just like to point out that both US and Canada Federal law prohibits the use or possession of lead shot while taking migratory waterfowl. I suggest a switch to 1/2 inch steel.


I'm aware, I use what I have at the time...

See original post of the first duck I got under ammo here and what I wrote.

Charles question, and my response here.

I don't mean any disrespect, this topic just has been debated to death for me. I'm honest about the ammo I use.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > I would just like to point out that both US and Canada Federal law prohibits the use or possession of lead shot while taking migratory waterfowl. I suggest a switch to 1/2 inch steel.
> ...


I'm sure an understanding Judge will take your honesty into account. As long as we're being honest, I take a dim view of people who knowingly break game laws. I had not read the full Topic and missed the earlier reference to lead being illegal and your response to being informed of that fact.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

My honesty is for the forum, I think some people are afraid of being "banned" or whatever and steer away from being honest on the forum. I'm not one of those individuals.

As for the lead vs steel debate, I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry I was not on this before. I just was not thinking about the ban on using lead shot for taking waterfowl. I have no desire to debate the issue ... just to point out what the current law says.

CM, I do appreciate your honesty. But the problem is one of legality. This forum must not be seen to be condoning or encouraging illegal activities. There are plenty of anti-hunters around who would seize on this sort of thread as ammunition for banning slingshots altogether. While you may choose to break some law with which you disagree, the forum must not be seen to be encouraging this sort of behavior. So, please ... in the future if you choose to use lead to take waterfowl, do not post that fact here.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Charles said:


> Sorry I was not on this before. I just was not thinking about the ban on using lead shot for taking waterfowl. I have no desire to debate the issue ... just to point out what the current law says.
> 
> CM, I do appreciate your honesty. But the problem is one of legality. This forum must not be seen to be condoning or encouraging illegal activities. There are plenty of anti-hunters around who would seize on this sort of thread as ammunition for banning slingshots altogether. While you may choose to break some law with which you disagree, the forum must not be seen to be encouraging this sort of behavior. So, please ... in the future if you choose to use lead to take waterfowl, do not post that fact here.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I have no issue with respecting that Charles. 

You're basically forcing me to use steel now though in order to post! Is this your way of making me law abiding???


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry, I couldn't resist a good meme response.

I agree with though - not with the legal aspect, but with the stance that illegal use of slingshots shouldn't be on the forum.

I'm not a hunter myself, but I do understand that large steel is not the ideal way to take a feathered animal, but that's not the issue being discussed


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I was not on this before. I just was not thinking about the ban on using lead shot for taking waterfowl. I have no desire to debate the issue ... just to point out what the current law says.
> ...


Thanks, CM. I really appreciate your understanding. :wave:

It is not my position to MAKE you do anything ... and I know you meant that comment humorously. But I would hate to see some zealot report this thread to the fish and game folks and have you prosecuted as a result. Or see the thread cited by some legislator seeking to make the world safer by banning slingshots. As a sort of parallel, I cannot really be involved in the blowgun forum, as blowguns are illegal here ... crossbows are legal, but blowguns are not ... go figure. The world can be a weird place sometimes ... :screwy:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Personally I could not agree more with both positions.

The forum itself can never be seen as condoning, much less encouraging, any illegal activity involving slingshots.
For those few radicals anywhere, who wish to have our great hobby banned.

Likewise, humane taking of any game, is to be encouraged.

Therein lies the whole conflict of interest; and the irresponsibility of the legislators.

But then show me a single sensible, totally impartial politician, without an "agenda for the future"; and I will show you a pig that flies, AND a pink elephant.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Off topic a little.

But lucky for slingshot; think of Australian army survival exercise.

Flocks of seed eating birds flying low and fast at dawn, and dusk; toward water source; later flying higher and lazy, away from water source.

Head towards; and find, not as easy as it sounds in Australian arid landscape.

Then, flattish rock twined to belly, hollow reed to breath, upside down, grab legs and drown (sometimes duck, but more often geese).

A slingshot, would have made life so much easier; but alas poor yorick, but was not allowed.

In addition a ton of other stuff I can add, if others interested in this kind of bushcraft/survival stuff.

Such as dry creek lines maybe "dead" ground in a firefight; but NEVER camp there, as a flash flood over the horizon, can see you drowned real fast etc.

Although a slingshot forum likely not the right place for a survival skills topic though: but who knows; we do have off topic; sub sections.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Charles said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


Fair enough, I will leave it in your hands (or any mods) to delete the 2 threads if that is what people feel is an appropriate response. I will have no problem taking more ducks using 7/16's as I will just have to order more from the hardware store. 

Clever Moniker


----------

